# Never Summer SL vs Lib Tech TRS vs Rome Agent Rocker



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm looking at purchasing my first board, and want an all mountain board as I don't get to hit the mountain much and want something I can enjoy everywhere. I'm still a newb in my eyes, basically just doing freeride right now but wanting to change over to freestyle with a good board under me. The sucky part, I live in Louisiana so I only get to board for 2 weeks or so a year, and there isn't much in the way of nearby snow sport shops to get hands on with equipment. I have boarded for 4 or 5 years, so about 6-10 weeks of actual time on the snow. I will do "blues" all day long with some diamonds here and there. I started skiing at the age of 3, but prefer to board and want to catch up to the skill level I have on skiis with a board. Basically I'm looking for a board that (skill allowing) I can ride the bowls and chutes, backcountry etc, or go play on the half pipe and natural jumps. I don't see myself getting into sliding rails or pressing boxes, but I guess you never know.

So all in all I did some research and these boards looked up to the task, and I'm just looking to get some more seasoned riders' opinions. I don't mind dropping 500-600 on the board. About my build, I'm scraping 5'9 and about 190 (planning on dropping that about 10-15 lbs... but yea haha) boot size was 8.5 last time I rented a month ago. I'm just not into getting my feet crushed by oversized bindings and crappy fitting boots with a board from the rental shop that needs a tune like no other anymore, I want my own ride. I'm thinking something around the 157cm length on the board would be about right? 

Sorry for the long ass post, just wanted to get any questions answered for people willing to help me out with choosing.

TLDR; Need an all mountain board for an intermediate rider standing at 5'9" 190 with an 8.5 boot.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

-All three have similar camber profiles
the TRS will be the stiffest, then the SL, and finally the Agent Rocker
-The SL will be the dampest.
-All three have some form of "grip enhancement". Magnetraction will offer the best grip but some find it too catchy. I have plenty of experience on NS holding a great edge.
-All three of these will meet your needs but if you are not going to do much that requires a softer flex ditch the Agent Rocker. Between the other two you are choosing between a slightly stiffer, less damp, firmer ride (TRS) and nice mid-flexing, damp, more forgiving ride. I personally like damp boards so I am a never summer guy myself.

also If I remember correctly the TRS is a true twin vs. the directional SL


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

shit you cant go wrong with these 3 boards. Ive owned the 09 trs super nice in powder but the magnetraction to me is alot more severe then on the landvik models, thats my only con on this board. I just bought an SL and everything i hear is great things. I looked at the rome too, pretty board too cute for me.


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

Everyone is going to have a different opinion, you can't go wrong either way. 

From my experience I liked the feel of the trs more than the slr.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Alright thanks guys, I guess I'll snatch the SL or TRS before I go if I make it out again this season, if not I'll try to snatch one up when the discounts hit if I can get lucky or buy next seasons board.

So does 157-159 seem about the right length I should be shooting for? I know it's somewhat preference in about the plus or minus 3 cm range, but I just want to make sure I'm looking at the right area.

Now to figure out the bindings, I've been looking at the ride nitrane contrabands, flow nxt atse, flow fse, and gnu mutants. I like the quicker entry setups, and really like the comfort ratings that the flows get. I guess I'll make a post over in the bindings section later and get some opinions.

The boots, well there is a store about an hour away that I think stocks some boots I can try on, if not I'll drive over to Houston before the next trip and try some on. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Also would the Lib Tech Dark Series be way too much board for me? I ask because I can get a steal on one right now, like 410 bucks for one ridden 2 days that has no defects/scratches.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Chance42 said:


> Also would the Lib Tech Dark Series be way too much board for me? I ask because I can get a steal on one right now, like 410 bucks for one ridden 2 days that has no defects/scratches.


I'm gonna say yes, although that is a smokin price... is it a 158?


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

danm said:


> I'm gonna say yes, although that is a smokin price... is it a 158?


Yep it's a 158. Wish it was a deal like that on a trs or sl, it'd be on the way to me already.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

hey man the dark series kills it, and thats a great deal. in my opinion, i would take that over the trs because it has more response


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> hey man the dark series kills it, and thats a great deal. in my opinion, i would take that over the trs because it has more response


I'm just thinking that it's the type of board that will ride me, instead of how it's supposed to be. I have no doubt its the better big mountain board.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

The one thing I might worry about with any of these boards is your boot size. They're all floating around 253 mm at the waist at the sizes you're looking at, which is pretty standard but wide-ish for someone rocking 8.5 boots. Not impossible mind you, but maybe not what I'd do for a self-described noob that only gets to ride two weeks out of the year.

I think you're looking around the right sizes. I'd trend closer to the 159 if you think you'll stay at your current weight. Closer to the 157 if you actually think you'll lose those 10-15 lbs.

I personally preferred the 09 SL-R to the 08 TRS, but that was before the TRS got C2 which might be a gamer changer. With BTX I felt like I got bounced around too much in chop instead of plowing through it on the NS. Never Summer in my experience was much more durable (mine probably has 50-60 days on it and I only just put my first core shot in it, way fewer noticeable nicks and gouges compared to other boards) and has a higher quality (harder and faster) base.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I wear a 11.5 and riding the NS SL 25.5 and is fine. My boot is not as bulky as most 11.5 boots


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I got a Banana Magic for 20% off retail with included shipping (Nothing's free in this world man), so I went with that and I'll give her a spin hopefully here in a month or so if I can go visit my brother in Seattle and hit the mountains up there. If I don't like it or it rides the hell out of me, I'll sell it and grab a NS SL I think... although NS has a new board in the lineup for 2012 I think I might check out if that's the case. Either way I'm stoked to be getting my first personally owned board. I really appreciate the input, thanks people.


----------

